# Recipe: Almond plum cake with a cheesecake ripple



## gerg (Aug 17, 2008)

I made this last night based on a waitrose recipe, it was pure sex.

Ingredients:

200-250g tub cream cheese (i used mascarpone)

1 teaspoons vanilla bean paste or vanilla bean extract

3 tablespoons caster/demerara sugar

4 medium eggs

175g unsalted butter/margarine

150-175g dark sugar (to taste) (I used a mix of 70:30 demerara and dark unrefined sugar)

200g self-raising flour

400g ripe plums, halved, stoned and roughly chopped

1-2 teaspoons almond flavouring or ground almonds (optional)

Kitchenware:

- Shallow baking tin (approx 28x18cm)

- tinfoil/baking paper to line tray with

- 2 mixing bowls

- whisk

- wooden spoon

Method

1. Preheat the oven to 180°C, gas mark 4. Grease and line the shallow baking tin with baking parchment or foil, making sure that the paper comes slightly higher than the rim of the tin.

2. In a bowl, beat the cream cheese until soft. Add the vanilla bean paste or extract, caster sugar and one of the eggs, and beat using a whisk until smooth.

3. Place the remaining eggs, butter, dark sugar and flour and almond flavouring in a separate bowl. Beat for about 2 minutes until pale and creamy.

4. Spread half of the creamed flour mixture onto the base of the tray, making the edge thicker. Spread the cream cheese over this in the middle, and swirl it slightly.

5. Scatter with the remaining plums then bake for about 45 minutes until risen and just firm to touch. Keep an eye on it and turn the oven down a bit if it starts to burn.

6. Leave to cool in the tin before cutting into pieces. Serve warm or cold, with ice cream.

Bonus points:

- Slightly soften the fruit in a pan before putting on top, to make it extra juicy.

- Use two layers of cake and two layers of cheesecake

Serves 10 (apparently) or 6 normal humans.

Calories: lots, but high in protein and calcium, and phytonutrients...


----------



## hilly (Jan 19, 2008)

thnk im in love im off 2moro so i might make this


----------



## Aftershock (Jan 28, 2004)

There's to much [email protected] in there for me to justify that, other than for a complete pig out of course


----------



## sofresh (Sep 9, 2008)

so can anyone guess what i am doing tonight?


----------

